# Hire a Full Time Estimator???



## ValMacPaint

Hi, I'm new to this site. I already introduced myself on the intro thread.

Anyway, I am looking at hiring a full time estimator. My company focuses on apartments, townhomes, dorms, hotels, etc. We are located in Dallas, TX. I have always done my own bidding for now over twenty years. I know all the standard rates for multi-family construction. But to be honest, my company has grown to a point where I really need to allocate my time elsewhere. Hence wanting to hire an estimator.Does anyone have any salary/commission/bonus guidelines that they can offer me? In other words, what kind of compensation do I offer? While I really need to know Texas area info, I welcome all suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

ValMacPaint said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site. I already introduced myself on the intro thread.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking at hiring a full time estimator. My company focuses on apartments, townhomes, dorms, hotels, etc. We are located in Dallas, TX. I have always done my own bidding for now over twenty years. I know all the standard rates for multi-family construction. But to be honest, my company has grown to a point where I really need to allocate my time elsewhere. Hence wanting to hire an estimator.Does anyone have any salary/commission/bonus guidelines that they can offer me? In other words, what kind of compensation do I offer? While I really need to know Texas area info, I welcome all suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!


Where do I send a resume???? I'll explain the whole thing to ya..


----------



## Estimatorofpaint

*Still looking for an estimator?*

Looking for some extra plans to view and give comprehesive take offs 
pricing can be neg


----------



## E & C

Can you be my mentor????


----------



## ewingpainting.net

E & C said:


> Can you be my mentor????


So did you get an estimator*?*


----------



## ValMacPaint

Okay, so I haven't gotten an estimator. But it seems like the replies on here on sarcastic/jokes. I am a woman owned minority business. I need an experienced local (Dallas) commercial estimator. I am offering a monthly salary plus a percentage of the contract(s) awarded. Resumes can be sumbitted to [email protected]. Please, no smart ass jokes. Serious inquiries only. Btw...I don't need painters. I need only an experienced estimator. Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net

WOW! this was a year ago, lots changed here. Good luck!


----------



## PatsPainting

ValMacPaint said:


> Okay, so I haven't gotten an estimator. But it seems like the replies on here on sarcastic/jokes. I am a woman owned minority business. I need an experienced local (Dallas) commercial estimator. I am offering a monthly salary plus a percentage of the contract(s) awarded. Resumes can be sumbitted to [email protected]. Please, no smart ass jokes. Serious inquiries only. Btw...I don't need painters. I need only an experienced estimator. Thanks



your asking on a saturday night, All your going to get is smart ass jokes and goofy comments. Also this is a painting forum where most of us talk about paint chit. You might have better luck on craigs list or something, try your local paper. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Ha Ha with thousand's of visitors to this site do you think she's gonna get a few emails, considering our current economy. :lol:


----------



## TJ Paint

makes a guy/gal think.


----------



## ValMacPaint

I do apologize. I thought these threads were for actual assistance with issues. Obviously I was wrong. Whoever suggested I go to CL has lost their mind. Everyone and their mother (literally) posts and answers and CL. I am looking for a specially qualified individual. Because I did so on a Saturday night means nothing less than that. What it means is that I am so busy as a single parent of five and running a painting business from home, that literally my only free time is Saturday and Sunday at random hours. Now, if there are any legitimate answers, I'd love to hear them.

Thanks again.
[email protected]


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I would like to withdraw my resume please


----------



## RCP

ValMacPaint said:


> I do apologize. I thought these threads were for actual assistance with issues. Obviously I was wrong. Whoever suggested I go to CL has lost their mind. Everyone and their mother (literally) posts and answers and CL. I am looking for a specially qualified individual. Because I did so on a Saturday night means nothing less than that. What it means is that I am so busy as a single parent of five and running a painting business from home, that literally my only free time is Saturday and Sunday at random hours. Now, if there are any legitimate answers, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> Thanks again.
> [email protected]


I would imagine you would have better luck looking for a "specially qualified individual" through professional groups in your area like this. Linkedin might also be good. Look at your local Home Builders Association.

While their is some networking going here at Painttalk, it is mostly for painting contractors to share ideas about industry trends and standards. And to cut loose on a Saturday night! You are welcome to stick around and get to know us a little better, I don't think anyone meant to offend you.


----------



## Brian

ValMacPaint said:


> Now, if there are any legitimate answers, I'd love to hear them.


If I were in your position, I might try finding someone who is running a small operation but is tired of it. He would know something about painting, but probably not the business side of things. If you have some systems in place he wouldn't need to know multi-family or commercial necessarily.

Of course, attitude would be very important. Lots of "contractors" think they know it all, even though the state of their business says otherwise. And working for a woman wouldn't go over well with a lot of guys.

Someone who is young (under 3o) and has a family would have the energy and motivation. He would likely be more open to working for a woman. (Of course, you might find a woman who is the perfect candidate, but since this is a male dominated industry, my assumption is that most candidates will be male.)

Brian Phillips


----------



## KLaw

ValMacPaint said:


> I do apologize. I thought these threads were for actual assistance with issues. Obviously I was wrong. Whoever suggested I go to CL has lost their mind. Everyone and their mother (literally) posts and answers and CL. I am looking for a specially qualified individual. Because I did so on a Saturday night means nothing less than that. What it means is that I am so busy as a single parent of five and running a painting business from home, that literally my only free time is Saturday and Sunday at random hours. Now, if there are any legitimate answers, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> Thanks again.
> [email protected]


Put an ad in the paper and their online site as well. Also, I'd make sure to add and high-light that retirees are more then welcome to apply. If this is not a 40 hr / wk gig - it could be a win / win. Hope this helps.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

if this gal is as experienced as she says she is. Im sure she is aware of the above options. I would rather promote a long well earned employee and train them, rather than hiring from the outside. keep it in the family, little risk. it's easier to hire another painter than taking a gamble on a estimator, you don't even know and have to train any ways


----------



## ewingpainting.net

But I also understand that your probably wanting someone that can bring something to the table. Which is why most will even consider hiring a estimator. Unless you have 2 to 3 plans to bid a day.


----------



## boblenzen

I was paying mine a small salary and 10% net profits on jobs. Problem I had was that he wanted more salary and less commision. Which tells me he did not want to hussle for jobs. Found out latter that he was a drunk and I almost lost my biz on some low ball numbers he gave out. So be carefull, its a very important position. I now do all my own est.


----------



## Harry

boblenzen said:


> I was paying mine a small salary and 10% net profits on jobs. Problem I had was that he wanted more salary and less commision. Which tells me he did not want to hussle for jobs. Found out latter that he was a drunk and I almost lost my biz on some low ball numbers he gave out. So be carefull, its a very important position. I now do all my own est.


Well then, you didn't hire an estimator, you hired a drunk. if you DID hire a real estimator, you'd have had no problem paying him a salary.

What did you hire him for? Minimum wage? lol

Seriously, most estimators are alright, you probably hired a bum...


----------



## KLaw

Harry said:


> Well then, you didn't hire an estimator, you hired a drunk. if you DID hire a real estimator, you'd have had no problem paying him a salary.
> 
> What did you hire him for? Minimum wage? lol
> 
> Seriously, most estimators are alright, you probably hired a bum...


I don't have enough RFQ's to hire a full time estimator. Has anyone combined a sales position with an estimator's position to create a full time job? I am considering this and think it would be a killer fit. Thoughts?


----------



## AztecPainting

KLaw said:


> I don't have enough RFQ's to hire a full time estimator. Has anyone combined a sales position with an estimator's position to create a full time job? I am considering this and think it would be a killer fit. Thoughts?


Me and my wife have been thinking about hiring a sales and estimator person but I don't know if it would be worth it. 

I actually have too many questions about it too! Any suggestions?


----------



## aaron61

Just my 2 cents....An estimator would be dealing more with commercial/industrial and working from prints/drawings. For residential he would have to be,in my opinion,a salesman/estimator like myself.This would require a little more personality. When I am to booked up to handle the RFQ's our field supervisor,whom I've known for over 20 years,will pick up the slack.He's paid his regular wage plus an additional 5%.This is what him & I agreed to along time ago and we are both very happy with it.


----------



## Dave Mac

From what I have seen and studied about the big res repaint companys in my area that have many estimators, is they they get the lead do the estimte and run the job, and take home a percentage, most of these companys use mainly subs for their work force. 

Then usually in about three to five years the good ones that make it that long usually leave the company and start their own buisness.


----------



## KLaw

I am suprised this subject doesn't get more attention. To me this is the tipping point of being a painter vs. a biz man. Once you've got a sales person and / or estimator in place and can pay them a decent wage, then I think you are well on your way to the next level - JMO.


----------



## NEPS.US

K- you hit the ground running then. You started on the next level. Nice job dude!:thumbup:


----------



## KLaw

NEPS.US said:


> K- you hit the ground running then. You started on the next level. Nice job dude!:thumbup:


 
Sorry - dude. I am not at that level yet. Thanks for your confidence in me though. :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US

KLaw said:


> Sorry - dude. I am not at that level yet. Appriciate your confidence in me though. :thumbup:


Dont cut yourself short K. We all know your foreman was your estimator since day 1. Way to delegate!


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Dont cut yourself short K. We all know your foreman was your estimator since day 1. Way to delegate!


If memory serves, he was a $16 sub.


----------



## KLaw

Please stay on topic. This is a good subject. Has the verneps group ever hired out a sales or estimating team? If not - then please refrain from your un-experienced opinions. Thanks!


----------



## vermontpainter

keV

You aren't the op, or a moderator, but your opinion is still valuable!


----------



## RCP

aaron61 said:


> Just my 2 cents....An estimator would be dealing more with commercial/industrial and working from prints/drawings. For residential he would have to be,in my opinion,a salesman/estimator like myself.This would require a little more personality. When I am to booked up to handle the RFQ's our field supervisor,whom I've known for over 20 years,will pick up the slack.He's paid his regular wage plus an additional 5%.This is what him & I agreed to along time ago and we are both very happy with it.


I agree. Seems to me if there is enough growth in your company to be considering hiring out, the estimating and meeting with customers would be the last position I'd fill.


----------

